# Another overture



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you think, I will post updates


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fsymphonic-overture-in-e-minor


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you re-writting Brahms symphonies as overtures? Because your overture in C minor was strikingly similiar to opening of his C minor symphony, now you present overture in E minor which opening is Brahms E minor symphony in disguise too. 

Composer obviously takes something (much, actually) from his inspirations and comes to write in similiar idiom, but I have a sensation that you want to write 100% Brahms, so much that you literally model your musical motives after his analogical themes and try to express not yourself, but Brahms, his emotions that you have heard in his works. Which is absurd, but I'm afraid true as well. 

Perhaps I could find a positive aspects of your writing but the above makes me feel really bad about these pieces.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you should finish pieces before showing them to others. Only you can complete something the way you want to.

That said, you have a lot of the same problems here that you have elsewhere. Your harmony needs more forward drive and momentum.

Aramis is right that this recalls the opening of Brahms's Fourth very strongly. There's nothing wrong with imitating a composer you love (I'd be a hypocrite to say otherwise!), but why don't you go further, and analyze that harmony of that entire passage, start to finish, and work with that? Make note of how the texture and the harmony complement each other, as well.

Also, why is there a three-beat measure near the beginning? Is the upbeat counted as part of the first measure somehow?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I think you should finish pieces before showing them to others. Only you can complete something the way you want to.
> 
> That said, you have a lot of the same problems here that you have elsewhere. Your harmony needs more forward drive and momentum.
> 
> ...


Upbeat is part of first measure, I will post again when the work is finished.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Upbeat is part of first measure, I will post again when the work is finished.


This isn't the way it's phrased or heard, so I recommend fixing it.


----------

